# marraco expeliendo llufas



## strix

After some Googling I have managed to find "marraco" [see http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marraco] - but "llufa"?????

By Googling I even found, at [http://cibermochocastellano.blogcindario.com/2006/05/00037-llufa-llufa.html] an equally frustrated Spaniard, sorry, Catalán, who wrote:

_Como ví que a aquella mujer le faltaba un tornillo, decidí pasar totalmente de ella, asi que retomé mi camino, mientras de fondo escuchaba como la abuela me gritaba sin parar: "Llufa!! Llufa!!" 
Conozco el "llufa" que significa "pedo" o "algo mal hecho", pero como insulto... Ni idea de qué quería decirme XDDD 
¿¿¡¡Qué leches es "llufa"!!??_

The passage that caused my investigation was actually the following, from Carlos Ruiz Zafón's _La sombra del viento_:

_—¿Y La Pepita cómo lo lleva?
—Con una presencia de ánimo ejemplar. Las vecinas la tienen dopada a base de lingotazos de brandy y cuando yo la vi había caído inerme de un sopor en el sofá, donde roncaba como un *marraco* y expelía unas *llufas* que perforaban la tapicería._

So, logically, _marraco_ ought to mean _dragon_, and _llufas_, _flames_ - but what are the origins of these words? Catalan?


----------



## gatogab

strix, what're you reading?


----------



## strix

Carlos Ruiz Zafón's _La sombra del viento_, as I actually said in my posting!


----------



## Jeromed

According to the Wikipedia article you mentioned, _Marraco_ is Catalan, derived from the Basque language, and means _dragon_.

In Catalan, _Llufa_ seems to be the term for a large doll made out of newspaper, but apparently it's used in Spain Spanish to mean _fart_.


----------



## a_remotis

Si se reemplazara marraco por marrano (cerdo, pig), el significado seria el mismo...


----------



## Antpax

Jeromed said:


> According to the Wikipedia article you mentioned, _Marraco_ is Catalan, derived from the Basque language, and means _dragon_.
> 
> In Catalan, _Llufa_ seems to be the term for a large doll made out of newspaper, but apparently it's used in Spain Spanish to mean _fart_.


 
Hi,

Llufa is Catalan as well, and also means fart (without noise), as the grec says.

In Madrid it is not used but it is not dificult to understand, regarding to the context.

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

Para mi ,que soy catalana nativa ,marraco expelliendo llufas ,me suena a   que roncaba como un cerdo y se tiraba pedos.....
Asi tal como suena....
Llufa es en el lenguage ordinario y de a diario Pedo.


----------



## Jeromed

Matilde mir hernandez said:


> Para mi ,que soy catalana nativa ,marraco expelliendo llufas ,me suena a que roncaba como un cerdo y se tiraba pedos.....
> Asi tal como suena....
> Llufa es en el lenguage ordinario y de a diario Pedo.


 
Gracias, y ¿cómo se pronuncia en catalán?  ¿más o menos como si fuera /liufa/?


----------



## Jeromed

Antpax said:


> Llufa is Catalan as well, and also means fart (without noise), as the grec says.
> Ant


 
Gracias mil, pasajero hormiga.
Me encanta que hayas precisado el tipo de pedo de que se trata.   
Saludetes,
Jerome


----------



## Antpax

Jeromed said:


> Gracias mil, pasajero hormiga.
> Me encanta que hayas precisado el tipo de pedo de que se trata.
> Saludetes,
> Jerome


 
De nada compañero, realmente sólo traduje lo que dice el grec . La verdad es que por Madrid no se usa, como comenté.

Escatológicos Saludos.

Ant


----------



## kotosquito

Así que "marraco"--es dragón o cerdo?  Me había yo topado con el mismo párrafo de Zafon e iba a comenzar otro hilo para investigar el tema...¿Es que el hombre (el personaje que contesta la pregunta, Fermín, que se supone que era cubano, o que había pasado un tiempo allí) está hablando un castellano mezclado con catalán?  La verdad, los vocablos en este libro me son encantadoras, pero me cuesta entender mucho de los detalles por ellos.  Estoy mucho con la nariz en la computadora/diccionario.


----------



## kotosquito

Bueno, me parece que una llufa, al menos en catalán, no es un pedo sin ruido, sino que uno con poco o no con mucho ruido.  Un pedo suave.  Véase abajo.

_*LLUFA:*_
_f_ *1 *_1 _FISIOL Ventositat produïda sense estrèpit. 

*VENTOSITAT:*

*2 *FISIOL ANIM _1 _Flatulència. 

_2 _Gas intestinal que és expel·lit.

*ESTREPIT:*
_m_ *1 *Soroll _*fort*_. _L'estrèpit dels canons. _

..pues me parece, amigos escatalógicos, que cualquier pedo que no sea fuerte puede ser una llufa.


----------



## kotosquito

Según el enlace, "marraco" tiene dos significados.  En el campo de pedos y sus primos menos fuertes las llufas, me parece más relevante, no el de dragón, sino el sentido a continuación:

Per una banda un home amb barret de copa i mal girbat, i amb una grossa panxa de tant menjar la mainada que té la desgràcia d'allunyar-se massa dels pares.

...me parece un ser que tiraría muchos pedos, no?


----------



## josemiguelrubio

Marraco debe significar cerdo


----------



## Penyafort

In case it helps, the translation into Catalan of the book says:

_estava escarxofada al sofà, on roncava *com una truja* i expel·lia *unes llufes* que foradaven la tapisseria. _​
_Una truja _is a sow. So apparently the translator considered _marraco _to refer to pigs indeed. Whether he consulted the author or not, I don't know. While 'marraco' is not really a word for a pig, the words _marrano _and _verraco _are, with many of the connotations of the term, so it could perfectly be one of those colloquial mixed forms, or at least it sounds like one.

As for _llufa_, yes, it's definitely a Catalan word for silent farts, and the verb used before the word makes its meaning quite clear.


----------



## kotosquito

Penyafort said:


> In case it helps, the translation into Catalan of the book says:
> 
> _estava escarxofada al sofà, on roncava *com una truja* i expel·lia *unes llufes* que foradaven la tapisseria. _​
> _Una truja _is a sow. So apparently the translator considered _marraco _to refer to pigs indeed. Whether he consulted the author or not, I don't know. While 'marraco' is not really a word for a pig, the words _marrano _and _verraco _are, with many of the connotations of the term, so it could perfectly be one of those colloquial mixed forms, or at least it sounds like one.
> 
> As for _llufa_, yes, it's definitely a Catalan word for silent farts, and the verb used before the word makes its meaning quite clear.



Gracies, Penyafort.


----------

